# Finding the flavour chart



## stevie g (26/10/15)

I'm trying to find the flavour chart that was posted on the site a few weeks back. It was an illustrated wheel pictorial that showed which flavours blend well together. I've searched for it with no luck.

If anyone knows where it is please post the link here.


----------



## Wesley (26/10/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Bartart (27/10/15)

That's an interesting graphic but what does it mean?


----------



## Silver (27/10/15)

Thanks @Wesley - I remember that wheel from a while back
Much appreciated for reposting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## groovyvaperman (27/10/15)

Wesley said:


> View attachment 37812


Oh the wheel of flavour lol so sick of seeing it as it formed a major part of product developement.It really surprises you what goes well together

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

